# trench art (possibly)



## mj_lover (16 Sep 2011)

good day all, snooping around my Grandpa's place i found a neat vase, turns out its a casing from, what Google tells me is a 25 pound gun? (I know very little about such things, and just tried the numbers I found on the bottom) wondering if anybody here can confirm denied, or tell me what it could be? 

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae61/mj_lover2/casingvasebottom.jpg

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae61/mj_lover2/casingvase.jpg


added link instead of pictures as they are large

Taco


----------



## ballz (16 Sep 2011)

I can't help you but I just wanted to say that it looks like a casing to me and that I think that's a really awesome piece you've got there!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Sep 2011)

That is definitely trench art.

My grandfather was in WWI and was a trained blacksmith\ coppersmith. Here is a piece he made, along with his trench knife.


----------



## mj_lover (16 Sep 2011)

neat how the 2 vases are similar, yours looks good recceguy. 

any ideas on how to figure out what type of gun this casing would have been used in? other then randomly googeling numbers and guessing what looks the closest?

thanks!

Taco


----------



## dale622 (16 Sep 2011)

For sure a 25 Pounder. Manufactured 1943. The "25 PR" is the marking for the size pf the round. This is a Mk II round which means it had and extra charge in a separate container to create higher velocity in case tanks came rolling in.


----------



## mj_lover (16 Sep 2011)

thanks! this is good to know


----------



## researchertrenchart (1 Sep 2015)

Hello - this is an older conversation so not sure that anyone is still reading this thread about trench art but in case they are...I am working for a museum in Saskatchewan that is organizing an exhibition about Canadian trench art. Most pieces in museum collections are no longer associated with who made them so it is hard to know more about the makers background etc. I was very interested to read the post from the person here who said their grandfather was a trained blacksmith. Also in case anyone reads this who knows of trench art collections or collectors that I could contact that would be fantastic. At this point I am trying to read about and see as many examples as possible so that I can understand the range of objects made. 
Thanks, Heather Smith
working for the Moose Jaw Museum & Art Gallery


----------



## geo (3 Sep 2015)

Heather,
Might I suggest you contact the Canadian war museum in Ottawa.
they have an extensive collection of war art - and may have some items and info on your carver.
Good luck!


----------

